# Flirt with the avatar of the user above you



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Preferably cute avatars


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Sep 18, 2020)

Idk how to flirt with yours.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 18, 2020)

I'd make a better wife than your wife, Monika H.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

Is blood the only thing you drink?


----------



## Krystal (Sep 18, 2020)

Am I your type?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes you are


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Hmmm, we could do our own The Shape of Water...


----------



## Wraith (Sep 18, 2020)

I live in a dungeon prison working my way out, and the amount of gold pieces I have could buy you every expensive name brand purse and shoe in the entire country. Also check out these calves. Hot damn, I'm a sexy 100+ year old man. Can I buy you a drink?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

How about the other way around?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Let's see what's under the robe!


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

How wide can that skull's mouth go?


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 18, 2020)

I like your avatar. Ever seen The Shape of Water?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> How wide can that skull's mouth go?


A lot. Mine too is quite wide


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

Alto said:


> I like your avatar. Ever seen The Shape of Water?


You almost make me want to go furry ~


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey... you gay?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm Bi cause I'm crazy.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 18, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Is blood the only thing you drink?


I suck more than blood uwu


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 18, 2020)

The Monkey said:


> Hey... you gay?


No. But I got a thing for frogs ~


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 18, 2020)

I wanna lick mashed potatoes off your gravy slicked body


----------



## Krystal (Sep 18, 2020)

any preferences?


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 18, 2020)

Oji-samaaaa!!!!!  <3


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 18, 2020)

If i gift you a gun, you will be my comrade?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

A fan of Yakuza I see


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm a big fan of black lagoon


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Sep 18, 2020)

I'd take you for a ride on the retard bus right after we get some rock and roll mcdonald's to get that frown off your face.


----------



## BingBong (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello dear Waifu you look very kawai.
Do you like anal?


----------



## HarveyMC (Sep 18, 2020)

Play your cards right tonight and I’ll show you something else you can laugh at


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

I feel hot wanna take a dip into my pool?


----------



## Basil II (Sep 18, 2020)

Take that mask off and show me what that mouth do.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2020)

I WANNA FUCK YOUR WEIRD EYES.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 18, 2020)

Lets make like animals


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

I agree with you there


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Sep 18, 2020)

ayo bbe lemme holla at ya u wan sum fuk?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 18, 2020)

Sure thing samurai


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2020)

I wanna dive in your black lagoon


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 18, 2020)

Your avatar is me when I look at your boney ass


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 18, 2020)

I have the cure for what ails you, friend.... remove your clothing, lie down, and let me take over.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 18, 2020)

Let me just tell Dale that I need a headache treatment.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 18, 2020)

I'll fuck you harder than the British military got fucked during the Dieppe Raid.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Sep 18, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I'll fuck you harder than the British military got fucked during the Dieppe Raid.


Your horrible, gaping wounds are just extra holes~


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 18, 2020)

Uhh.. You like dick or..?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey Piggy, come and grease my meat up.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

Pound this pussy just like you pound that drum.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey there, wanna go check out my factory?


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

Of course, Elon, are you going to make me indestructible as well?


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 18, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Of course, Elon, are you going to make me indestructible as well?


Hey Gorl r u gay


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Hey Gorl r u gay


Yeah bb, are you?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2020)

Call me call me anytime.


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 18, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Yeah bb, are you?


Ya I'm a lesbian uwu


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Ya I'm a lesbian uwu


That's hot, wanna take this somewhere more private?


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 18, 2020)

Blondie said:


> That's hot, wanna take this somewhere more private?


Gurldicks yes.


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 18, 2020)

Manvag is a bonus for me, baby.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 18, 2020)

Molag Bal would love to make a manvag out of you


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 18, 2020)

You can't make a man out of me. I've no prostate. But, if you like, I can care for your goats next week.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah pump it Daddy


----------



## le fishe (Sep 18, 2020)

nice curve hun


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 18, 2020)

I want to put a ring on it.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Sep 18, 2020)

Err Elloo  Luv!,  You seem like a nice bit, fancy a fuck?


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Sep 18, 2020)

You have the most interesting hair for a doctor


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 18, 2020)

You can crucify me in bed, Spanish Jesus


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 23, 2020)

So I thought maybe if you like we could maybe watch a movie or something if that's okay and if you're not too busy or if you hate me maybe I understand and I realize Morrowind has the best story but uh, I suck at it I hope that's okay.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Get that thing off your handsome face


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Sep 23, 2020)

Heyyyy girl, looks like you're only 2D. How about I give you one more?


----------



## Krystal (Sep 23, 2020)

Is there room for one more?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

/A/non Prince said:


> Is there room for one more?




Get in.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 23, 2020)

I promise that I won’t sell your data to foreign nations.
Now put the gun down and lets talk 

By the way, have you been working out lately? It looks nice.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

You look like you need a drink; bottles under the suds.  

And don't grab the wrong magnum.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 23, 2020)

I wanna take a bath with you


----------



## Screw Danlon (Sep 23, 2020)

Baby, you’re making my Pokeballs blue.  Let’s go back to my place and see whether we’d be super effective together?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> I wanna take a bath with you



That sounds dangerous for us both.

First one to not draw blood wins.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Put down your gun and let me see your guns


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

I'll put my gun down if you're not a trap.

Spread 'em.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Don’t worry 100% woman.

Come here sexy


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Why don't you let me unlock the secrets of your castle grayskull?


----------



## Ama Dablam (Sep 23, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Why don't you let me unlock the secrets of your castle grayskull?


Skulls are so sexy! You wanna fuck?


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey sailor, can I climb your peak?


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey overcooked bacon! I’m mutton dressed as lamb, we’re perfect for each other!


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

Dont even know wtf your avatar is.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

You may flirt bad but you are one hell of a sexy airplane


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

If you like airplanes, you'll love my submarine.


----------



## orelpuppington (Sep 23, 2020)

that bathtub is very dangerous. you need a lifeguard


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't need a lifeguard; but Hef says poolbunnies are fine.

Get in.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

wanna sit in my cockpit, waifu?


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 23, 2020)

I can hold you up when your landing gear fails.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 23, 2020)

I want to feel your great power. Responsibility optional.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey babe, sodom and gomorrah was about just about angel gay rape so I'm sure it's cool this time


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

Get the fuck out.

But leave the monkeys.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 23, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Get the fuck out.
> 
> But leave the monkeys.


Is there room for three in that tub? :*


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Is there room for three in that tub? :*



Only if the Furby can watch.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 23, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Hey babe, sodom and gomorrah was about just about angel gay rape so I'm sure it's cool this time


But I must confess that I am also a man and that I have rape fantasies. Do you still wish to continue?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> But I must confess that I am also a man and that I have rape fantasies. Do you still wish to continue?


Eh might as well.  2020 is pretty close to the apocalypse anyway.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow let me show you my AR-15 then we can go shoot those monkeys together all night long.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 23, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Only if the Furby can watch.


Dah-ay! 
Kah-loo-tah.
Nee-tye![urll]


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

Hope you have another, because I'm gonna have to drown it after.

No witnesses.


----------



## Dilf Department (Sep 23, 2020)

just fuck with me or die.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm willing to cuddle by the Hellfire.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 23, 2020)

I love a gender ambiguous person in uniform.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, you make me wet~


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 23, 2020)

Is that what you're hiding in your pants?


----------



## Steven Aryan Universe (Sep 23, 2020)

Lets get fishy in bed


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 24, 2020)

Wanna have a JonTron sexy role play, I was wanted to be dominated by JonTron, the man, the king himself


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 24, 2020)

We can do this the easy way or the hard way, the choice is yours.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 24, 2020)

Are you by any chance The Bride? Because I want you to marry me


----------



## Krystal (Sep 24, 2020)

Save some hearts for me.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 24, 2020)

Wanna hear what moonspeak sounds like with a mouthful of this?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 26, 2020)

Wanna dance with wolves


----------



## RSOD (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey babe  wanna see my kebab that's been cleaned by virginity soap 2000 which is currently on sale


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 26, 2020)

I've always wanted to cut open a box to slide something in


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2020)

I could use a smoke myself.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm not sure if you're a man or a woman, but I'm eager to learn and willing to adapt.


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Let's are pee colon three oowoo


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 27, 2020)

I wanna swim in your water


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 27, 2020)

How tight is your bussy?


----------



## Basil II (Oct 3, 2020)

that's a big mouth, show me what it do.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 24, 2020)

Basil II said:


> that's a big mouth, show me what it do.



I hope you aren’t ‘joking’ me around, Bae, we’re perfect for each other!


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

Horrifying


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey there fishy, wanna get wet?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Nov 1, 2020)

My lady of the evening, you like handling big logs?


----------



## Overcast (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey, we’re both named Abe! What a coincidence! Wanna follow me?


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 1, 2020)

Your ass is very convenient.

(Someone in Second Life said this to me once)


----------



## Wraith (Nov 1, 2020)

I have every episode of Suddenly Susan and the movie Pretty Baby on my laptop.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a goldfish cracker in my belly button I'm willing to split with you.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 2, 2020)

I have no idea what your avatar is but I WILL find a way to rape it


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 2, 2020)

Show me what that sword can DO!


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 2, 2020)

The only sound you need is the sound of my voice


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 2, 2020)

I can only enter Heaven when Jesus enters me, huh? Why don't you enter me instead?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 2, 2020)

Gremlins and goblins belong together, baby


----------



## Wraith (Nov 2, 2020)

We're doin' a special election day dinner at my dungeon! Cinnamon raisin toast with butter or jelly, your pick (even what gets slathered on other... things... tee hee), and bacon with orange juice and diet orange soda.
Did I mention tee hee? I don't tee hee much. ... Just come over and show me your front tires and I'll give you left over Halloween candy in abundance.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 2, 2020)

Is that ectoplasm you're leaking, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice teeth. Whiter than I.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 3, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Nice teeth. Whiter than I.


It's okay lady I will protect you from the voices in your head.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 3, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> It's okay lady I will protect you from the voices in your head.


Your username is very original. Let's have sex.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 3, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Your username is very original. Let's have sex.


Do not want.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 3, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Do not want.


Nice emoji. Let's fuck those tears away


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 3, 2020)

You look like you have a girl's hair, so please don't turn around when we're having sex


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 3, 2020)

Ohohoho come here so I can kiss you


----------



## MaskedHussar11 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> Ohohoho come here so I can kiss you


Can I have some of the shekels if we do it face to face?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice horse, I bet you're a good ride yourself too


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 16, 2020)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Nice horse, I bet you're a good ride yourself too


Salutations my fellow man


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 17, 2020)

Hehe your a cutie X3 "flops beside U and nuzzles"


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 17, 2020)

I want to play with you like a Nintendo Wii remote


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 17, 2020)

have you playing brain age? You're so...smart and well spoken.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 18, 2020)

Is that axe handle my present, Santa?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 18, 2020)

You're present is I let you live...you're on the nice list so Ill spare you


----------



## CrippleThreat (Dec 18, 2020)

You can say garbage day to me any day of the week.


----------



## Granola Grenadine (Dec 18, 2020)

You look like a man who could win a 3-legged race. Care to demonstrate?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 18, 2020)

Why are you shrugging? I'm here right now.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Dec 19, 2020)

hi gorgeous can i spunk on your face


----------



## Canoodler (Dec 19, 2020)

Would you like to find out what the letter J stands for?


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 20, 2020)

...but first you must get tested for HIV.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey handsome, I've heard grate things about you


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ll suck your dick and cook you breakfast


----------



## Wraith (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey babe, why go with that guy? Why have a snack, when you can have a meal? *evil eye winks*


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 24, 2020)

you look like someone who really like horror movies, i got a whole stack we could watch, or play some super mario bros, rad racer? Contra? spirit's choice let's be friends. 

(cause i think my avatar's a kid but he'd grown by now if he is)


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 24, 2020)

Like Freddy, I'll be in your dreams tonight

Like Jason, you make me want to grasp my machete

Like Michael Myers, I'll make you my scream queen.

Sorry for being a Pinhead with my clumsy pun flirting, but will you be my Final Girl?


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Dec 24, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Like Freddy, I'll be in your dreams tonight
> 
> Like Jason, you make me want to grasp my machete
> 
> ...


Hello their baby!


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey, bebbeh!  Dare get your disck sucked by tehe croc jaws while drink qat Xmas?? (ps. still gonna lose ur junk(


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 25, 2020)

I may stay away from that hellish abomination of a bottom but at least your tits are nice!


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 27, 2020)

So, is it true that you lurk on forums _and_ in girls' panties?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 27, 2020)

Babe, i can show you the real answer of memes, the DNA of the soul.
Forget the Ki crap, it's too simple.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Dec 30, 2020)

Are you afflicted with some kind of neurodegenerative disease or aee you just happy to see me?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 30, 2020)

Talk to me like the Geico Cavemen baby. That's my kink.


----------



## Max Doof (Dec 30, 2020)

Ooohhh doctor.  I know you take house calls but can you do bed calls?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't know what's eating gilbert grape, but pretty soon you'll know what's eating that ass (it'll be me, for the record).

Ha ha, whoever posts after me wants to fuck penguins.


----------



## Legoshi (Jan 2, 2021)

I wanna come in the army with you!


----------



## Crocketron (Jan 15, 2021)

Ever seen the movie creature of the dicked lagoon?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 17, 2021)

eldritch horrors drive me mad with forbidden knowledge...and love


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 19, 2021)

Forget the television baby. I've got something a lot better for you to watch.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jan 19, 2021)

Let's skip the placebo and go straight to the real thing.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 19, 2021)

Who's a good boy? Whooooo's a good boy? You are!


----------



## Crocketron (Jan 19, 2021)

Whose an adorable hamster, yes you are quite the reasonable hamster deserving of some high-quality meals.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 24, 2021)

wanna play some zelda with me?


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 24, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> wanna play some zelda with me?



Hey, HorrorFan. Want to come back to my house on the hill and learn why they call me the Crypt_master?_


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 24, 2021)

So uhhhh, hey baby, where are your nipples?


----------



## Crocketron (Jan 25, 2021)

Do you like fish sticks? Wanna taste of a curiously attractive fish-man's stick?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 25, 2021)

I never had Pina Colada, but like the rain. I'd like to experience both with you sometime.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 25, 2021)

Take this Chinese dick.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 25, 2021)

I love your hair. I'd love to run my hands through it. I'd love to give those tired shoulders a rub, too.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 25, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Take this Chinese dick.



Call me Raian, because I want you to make me your bitch.


----------



## KifflomKween (Aug 7, 2021)

Wanna see me shove that medallion up my ass?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey babe you're not the deranged hamster boiler with her glasses off right?


----------



## mucksnake (Aug 9, 2021)

Wanna see how many bones I can fit in my mouth?


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 9, 2021)

Care to make a bargain with me <3. Its not dangerous or anything, just come with me to the cove.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey baby are you a sketchers. Cause everytime you step you light up my world.
I want to re-think the hours I spent coming up with that


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh aren't you adorable. I wanna nibble on those little ears while I slide my hand up your skirt...


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 10, 2021)

I'll just watch. *Unzips*


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 10, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> I'll just watch. *Unzips*


My neighbor has a window she leaves open. Want to see?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 10, 2021)

um hi


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 11, 2021)

I like when people watch. Anything in particular you'd like to see?


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 12, 2021)

Shock ME!


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

Ah, going to a tango tonight, m'lady?
Let me join you. This time is gonna be "hot".


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 17, 2021)

I see you're a blood-bender, cause you are giving me an erection.


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 18, 2021)

Let me take that frown away...


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (Aug 18, 2021)

I too have music dyslexia


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 18, 2021)

I want to fuck you like the taliban fucked the US


----------

